
Show HN: CBlocks – A Mystery Box of Cryptocurrency - auston
So me and some work friends were looking at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cryptoroulette.info&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cryptoroulette.info&#x2F;</a><p>We thought, this is ridiculous; someone could buy random crypto&#x27;s &amp; be net positive right now. Our next thought was, we should find a way to commemorate the craziness that is the current hype in the &quot;crypto space&quot;. So we created <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cblocks.io" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cblocks.io</a><p>It&#x27;s an experiment in art&#x2F;psychology. Are people willing to essentially just buy a USB pre-loaded with random crypto coins? We make it a keepsake because it&#x27;s going to come in an acrylic case with a nice printed card outlining the coins that were selected for you.<p>For anyone wondering exactly how it works:<p>1. We&#x27;ve got a script that will pick 5 random crypto&#x27;s from the top 300 on coinmarketcap.com.<p>2. We then generate paper wallets using an offline PC &amp; transfer them to a USB.<p>3. Next, we delete the wallets from the PC.<p>4. We buy the coins at market on whatever exchange we find them on.<p>5.Then send the coins to the public addresses for each of your wallets.<p>6. Finally, we send you the USB in a nice collectors case with a sheet of paper explaining your cryptos!
======
shinsyotta
Good stuff! Congrats.

